# GTO, Corvette shifter swap



## vtalleyf (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a 2005 GTO and have been looking into a short shift considering the mile long throws that the car comes with. I have been reading about all the problems with aftermarket short shifts which has made me a bit gun shy about getting one. I had someone tell me the throws in the corvette were much shorter. If this is the case, can't I just swap out the shifter hardware from say an '07 corvette and install it into my car? Or if someone has had really good experiences with their aftermarket short shift, I'd like to hear about that too considering I've only really read about all the problems they have been causing. 
Thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have never head of this. If it was that simple, people wouldn't pay hundreds for the shifter kits.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

This thread got me thinking so I've been looking around a little. I found this on ebay. The picture on the box looks very similar to my GMM ripshifter, but since they don't have a closeup of the actual shifter it's difficult to see for sure what it looks like...

B&M SHORT THROW SHIFTER 97-07 CHEVY CORVETTE C5 C6 Z06:eBay Motors (item 200367288534 end time Sep-24-09 21:26:45 PDT)


----------



## vtalleyf (Aug 3, 2009)

I've never heard of anyone doing this either but it seems like a logical solution to a problem. If the gto and corvette have the same tranny then shouldn't they have the same shifter? I've never been in a newer corvette to see if the throws are any shorter, I'm just assuming.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Has it been established/documented that the Corvette shifter is any better than the GTO shifter? Been around the car game for a long time and the "I had someone tell me" line really doesn't verify anything. At least, not for me.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've read a lot of entries about how much owners liked the GMM Ripshifter. I still have the stock shifter in my '05 since there's not a shop in my town I'd trust to make the change.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If I was to purchase an shifter, I'd install it myself.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

vtalleyf said:


> I've never heard of anyone doing this either but it seems like a logical solution to a problem. If the gto and corvette have the same tranny then shouldn't they have the same shifter? I've never been in a newer corvette to see if the throws are any shorter, I'm just assuming.


If it was that simple, we would have have the same slaves, alternators, ect... Too good to be true.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I bought my GTO new and have been on every GTO website known to man and have never heard of anyone putting a vette shifter in the GTO, probably because the tranny in a vette is attach directly to the differential, with the driveshaft between the motor and tranny, unlike the GTO where the motor is connected to the tranny and the driveshaft is in between the tranny and differential
Vette:

















Also, I haven't heard of any problems with the GMM or the hurst, just the B&M, which supposedly, they fixed. 

I've had the GMM "street" for more than 50,000 miles with no problems. I drove a stock shifter GTO not to long ago and couldn't believe the difference. The stock one felt very loose and the throws extremely long...


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

The GMM is leagues above the stock shifter. The only problem I've experienced with it is with the adjustment of the stops. I had to go back in there and readjust it because of a problem with 2nd gear, but now it works fine. I was sure that I had adjusted it properly the first time, but apparently I was wrong. I highly recommend the GMM ripshifter.


----------



## vtalleyf (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------

